# Walmart NW Arkansas Championship Preview, Pairings & Discussion thread



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

This week the LPGA moves to the state of Arkansas for the playing of the Walmart NW Arkansas Championship. This tournament will begin on Friday and is just 54 holes. 

This is tournament #16 of 32 on the 2014 LPGA schedule, and will complete the first half of the season. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Walmart NW Arkansas Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The pairings for the first 2 rounds are now posted: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Walmart NW Arkansas Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after Friday's first round: 

1	Alena Sharp	-6 
2	Michelle Wie	-5	
2	Alejandra Llaneza	-5	
4	Shanshan Feng	-4 
4	Paz Echeverria	-4	F 
4	Gerina Piller	-4	F 
4	Moriya Jutanugarn	-4	
4	So Yeon Ryu	-4	
4	Caroline Hedwall	-4	
4	Emma Jandel	-4	
4	Ji Young Oh	-4	
4	Pornanong Phatlum	-4	
4	Jennifer Rosales	-4 

For full scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Walmart NW Arkansas Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after Saturday's suspended round: 

1	Michelle Wie	-10	F 
2	So Yeon Ryu	-8	F 
3	Chella Choi	-7	F 
3	Suzann Pettersen	-7	F 
3	Line Vedel Hansen	-7	13 
6	Mi Hyang Lee	-6	F 
6	Stacey Lewis	-6	F 
6	Mina Harigae	-6	F 
6	Ji Young Oh	-6	14 
6	Gerina Piller	-6	13 
6	Alejandra Llaneza	-6	10 

For full scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Walmart NW Arkansas Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final results: 

1	Stacy Lewis-12	
2	Lydia Ko-11	
2	Angela Stanford-11	
2	Cristie Kerr-11 
5	So Yeon Ryu-10	
6	Suzann Pettersen-9	
6	Chella Choi-9	
8	Meena Lee	-8	
8	Julieta Granada-8	
8	Jennifer Rosales-8	
8	Karine Icher-8	
8	Mi Hyang Lee -8	
8	Mina Harigae-8	
8	Michelle Wie-8 

For full scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Walmart NW Arkansas Championship Preview & Pairings


----------

